# Pinot Noir



## JWMINNESOTA (Jun 10, 2007)

I made this wine a few months ago, even though I'm not a fan. Was purchased at a store closing, so I couldn't pass the deal up. Figured we could use the wine for cooking. Well, last night the opportunity presented itself, so down to the basement I went, retrieved a bottle for the Mrs., and me being me I poured a glass to try and confirm I don't like.....WELL, OK, he likes it! WOW, I couldn't believe the flavors this wine has already, going to make me rethink the just for cooking plan, and yes, the Mrs. liked it to, an even bigger surprise! Was WE Selection Series Pinot Noir. 




*Edited by: JWMINNESOTA *


----------



## daveb50 (Jun 10, 2007)

I too made the Selection Pinot Noir, last August. I too didn't care for it after fermentation, but then I feel the same way about a lot of my wines. I opened a bottle about a month ago, it tastes a lot better now, quite enjoyable in fact. The Selection series has a lot of good wines, besides the Pinot Noir, I've done the Valpolicella, Vieux Château Du Roi and Barberesco. All have turned to be very enjoyable wines, especially the Vieux Château Du Roi, after a year of aging.
Dave


----------

